# Duda consumo aparato electrico con un convertidor 12-220v



## Manunet (Jul 8, 2011)

Hola a todos, no sabía si poner aquí el mensaje o en autotrónica ya que el proyecto es para el coche.

Bueno, la pregunta es la siguiente:

Tengo un aparato que funciona a 220v, 50Hz, tiene 830w y un consumo de 3,9 Amperios ( todo esto según la etiqueta ), ahora lo que tengo es, una batería de 12v 70 Amperios, un convertidor de 12 a 220 de onda pura y el aparato, la duda que tengo es como podría calcular el consumo de dicho aparato sobre la batería?

Está claro que en 220v consume 3,9 amperios pero al utilizar una batería y el convertidor, el consumo en la batería como se podría calcular??

muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2011)

En principio , si vas a consumir 830 Watts , te convendría que el convertidor sea de un 15 % más , o sea unos 1000 W

Si tiene un motor , algunos motores consumen hasta 8 veces más durante el arranque OJO con eso.

!000 Watts dividido 13,8 V ( batería bien cargada ) = 72 Amperes.

Si tu batería es de 70 A-h , solo funcionaría media hora y luego a empujar el automovil , aún con el motor en marcha , los alternadores cargan alrededor de 50 A como máximo

Saludos !


----------



## Manunet (Jul 8, 2011)

Hola DosMetros, se me olvidó poner que el convertidor es de 1000w, fallo técnico, jeje, bueno, tengo pensado en poner una batería de 90 Ah y cambiar el alternador por uno más potente porque según estuve calculando la energía restante de la batería con el aparato encendido la veía muy justa para el resto del auto.

El aparato si que tiene un motor, de hecho, en el proyecto que estoy realizando no te permite poner el aparato en marcha si no has alcanzado unas RPM mínimas ( más o menos unas 2.500, aunque tendría que calcularlo exactmante ), una vez en marcha estaría funcionando normalmente a cualquier régimen de RPM.

Pero la duda que me asalta es como puedo calcular el tiempo que podrá estar en marcha antes de quedarme sin batería y tener que empujar el auto.

Si bien veo que la operación que realizas es 1000 ( potencia del convertidor) dividido entre el voltaje de la batería, no debería ser 830/13,8 = 60 A ??

Lo que intento averigüar es cuanta potencia me queda en la batería para el resto del auto con el aparato encendido, como bien dices en el arranque del motor del aparato el consumo se puede disparar x8 cosa que también tendré que tener en cuenta para los cálculos.

De todas maneras, cuando tenga todas las cuentas hechas tendré la oportunidad de probarlo todo antes de montarlo en el auto para comprobar los resultados de las operaciones.

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2011)

Manunet dijo:


> Hola DosMetros, se me olvidó poner que el convertidor es de 1000w, fallo técnico, jeje, bueno, tengo pensado en poner una batería de 90 Ah y cambiar el alternador por uno más potente porque según estuve calculando la energía restante de la batería con el aparato encendido la veía muy justa para el resto del auto.
> 
> El aparato si que tiene un motor, de hecho, en el proyecto que estoy realizando no te permite poner el aparato en marcha si no has alcanzado unas RPM mínimas ( más o menos unas 2.500, aunque tendría que calcularlo exactmante ), una vez en marcha estaría funcionando normalmente a cualquier régimen de RPM.
> 
> ...


 
 Aunque consumas 830 Watts ¿el convertidor tendría un rendimiento del 100% ? 

Ya te dije media hora *con muchísima suerte* , Una batería de 70 A-h NO va  a dar 70 A contínuos durante una hora , pero SI se cumple para mas bajos consumos , digamos que a 0,7 A seguramente ande cerca de las 80 horas , y a 7 A unas 6 horas.


mi mejor consejo es que agregues una batería en el baul y la uses independientemente . . .  y agrandar al alternador


----------



## Manunet (Jul 9, 2011)

el convertidor no estará al 100% ya que sólo estará éste aparato conectado a él y no siempre estarán en marcha, sólo de vez en cuando y no durante mucho tiempo, más o menos 30 o 40 minutos, de todas maneras me apunto tus consejos y programaré el pic para que cada cierto tiempo apage el aparato.

El cambio del alternador lo tengo claro desde el principio. Lo de otra batería en el baul también lo había pensado pero no es factible ya que el proyecto se haría mucho más grande al tener que controlar la carga de dos baterías con un sólo alternador además de que en el bául irá el convertidor, ¿donde pondría las bolsas de la compra? mi mujer me mataría. jeje.

En resumen, el convertidor sólo alimentaría al aparato, y el conjunto estaría controlado por un pic ( controlaría el encendido y apagado del convertidor y del aparato).

Dices que con una carga de 7A mas o menos duraría unas 6 horas, si me fío de la etiqueta del aparato pone que el consumo es de 3.9A así que supongo que durará unas 10 - 11 horas, pero para eso necesito calcular el consumo del aparato sobre la batería, es decir, si ahora conecto la batería al convertidor y enciendo el aparato, si mido la carga en los cables que van de la batería al convertidor, cual sería el valor? o como podría calcularlo?

Claro está que lo más fácil es haciendo la prueba físicamente pero por ahora me es impsible ya que el convertidor está realizando otra función ahora mismo.
En la etiqueta del aparato pone que consume 830W y corriente 3.9A, ¿ la carga sobre la batería sería la misma?

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2011)

Manunet dijo:


> Dices que con una carga de 7A mas o menos duraría unas 6 horas, si me fío de la etiqueta del aparato pone que el consumo es de 3.9A así que supongo que durará unas 10 - 11 horas, pero para eso necesito calcular el consumo del aparato sobre la batería, es decir, si ahora conecto la batería al convertidor y enciendo el aparato, si mido la carga en los cables que van de la batería al convertidor, cual sería el valor? o como podría calcularlo?
> 
> Claro está que lo más fácil es haciendo la prueba físicamente pero por ahora me es impsible ya que el convertidor está realizando otra función ahora mismo.
> En la etiqueta del aparato pone que consume 830W y corriente 3.9A, ¿ la carga sobre la batería sería la misma?
> ...


 

Empezamos de nuevo , potencia es el producto de los Volts por los Amperes consumidos por el equipo.

O sea 3,9 A por 220 V = 858 Watts

El convertidor debe elevar de 12 V a 220 V y *NO ES PERFECTO* o sea que algo de la energía se va a a perder en calor dentro del convertidor , por lo que te decía que debés calcularle un 15 % mas como mínimo de los mínimos

858 Watts más 15 % = 987 Watts

Ahora para calcular el consumo del convertidor sobre los 12 V será 

987 Watts dividido 13,8 V (batería bién cargada) = 71,5 A

y cuando la batería se descargue un poco consumirá

987 Watts dividido 12 V = 82 A.

Espero así aclararte mejor el panorama.

Fijate cual sería la batería más grande que podés poner modificando algo en el lugar que viene asentada la original del vehículo y agrandale el alternador .

Saludos !


----------



## Manunet (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok, muchisimas gracias DosMetros, ahora sí que me ha quedado claro.
La batería que tenía pensada, efectivamente, es de 90Ah, pero como bien dices, el lugar donde vá habrá que modificarlo un poco ya que el tamaño de la batería es considerable. El alternador también lo cambiaré para por uno más potente para que pueda cargar la batería de 90Ah.
He estado mirando baterías y encontré de 90Ah más o menos del mismo tamaño, el problema es que es de gel y el precio se dispara demasiado, tendré que buscar alternativas.

Esos cálculos son los que andaba buscando, de nuevo, muchisimas gracias.

Saludos y gracias por todo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2011)

Asegurate que la batería de gel proporcione unos 200 o 300 Amperes para el arranque 

Saludos !


----------



## Manunet (Jul 10, 2011)

uuoouuu!! 200 o 300 Amperes?? menudo pico, jeje.
Antes de colocar el proyecto en el auto lo probaré no sea que la batería no pueda poner en marcha el motor.

Espero que el mes que viene pueda probar el proyecto en el "laboratorio" antes de dar por concluido el trabajo, allí podré medir con exactitud el consumo, tiempo de batería y tiempo de carga del alternador, para ver si tengo que modificar las formulas en el programa del pic.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2011)

El valor de la máxima corriente instantanea (corriente pico de arranque) te la tiene que dar como dato el proveedor o fabricante de la batería.


----------



## Manunet (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok, buen dato, lo tendré en cuenta a la hora de comprarla.


----------

